# Tips on uncoiling young carpet python



## Khronoz (Nov 25, 2017)

So yeah hes been coiled for a good half hour and has attempted to eat my palm. Any tips on removing him?






Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, EVERY TIME this happens to my son and his Coastal Carpet, I get out the snake hook and use it to lift him off. I emphasise EVERY TIME because it happens literally every time my son gets him out for enclosure cleaning or handling. 

Just use the hook to keep his head away from fingers and limbs, unravel him from the tail end until he’s only attached by one or two coils and then slide the hook underneath the coils and slide him up. He should come loose easily and hopefully not be too angry. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 27, 2017)

As long as it's not actually biting you, you can slowly uncoil a snake with a hook as Stompsy has suggested or by hand. If it has sunk its teeth in, you either need to use a squirt bottle of water or run it under water. This usually makes it uncoil and let go.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 27, 2017)

Just make sure the water is lukewarm - icy cold water can cause a shock to their nervous system, and can apparently kill them.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 27, 2017)

Except for the middle of winter, water straight out of the tap won't harm a snake, not for the brief time it is exposed to it.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 27, 2017)

Been following this thread for a while and don't understand the problem. OK I don't keep Coastals and have no young children but I have lots of Carpets and it never occurred to me that there was ever a problem uncoiling small pythons. If a young python is coiled around my hand like I may be taking photos of it or just checking it out just touching the tail is usually enough to get them moving especially if you hold your hand close to their tub or something they can move to, they especially like to climb upwards to a branch.
Is this python trying to feed, does the hand smell of food?


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 27, 2017)

I think the OP means when the snake has the food response and coils.


----------



## Eriquar (Jan 30, 2018)

Khronoz said:


> So yeah hes been coiled for a good half hour and has attempted to eat my palm. Any tips on removing him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 30, 2018)

When mine get me like that I just slide them off without even uncoiling them.
I don't see the problem here at all.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 30, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> When mine get me like that I just slide them off without even uncoiling them.
> I don't see the problem here at all.


This.

Or gently tap them near their tail, they aren’t a fan of that (won’t bite)


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 30, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> When mine get me like that I just slide them off without even uncoiling them.
> I don't see the problem here at all.


The problem isn't the snake, it is more so timid owners.
With experience comes confidence.
[doublepost=1517314755,1517314491][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> This.
> 
> Or gently tap them near their tail, they aren’t a fan of that (Usually won’t bite)


Fixed that for you Blaze. There are always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 31, 2018)

If you are really are not up to uncoiling it or sliding it off, neither od which will harm the snake, then dip a cotton bud in some Listerine or similar mouthwash, or metho if you don’t have mouthwash, and waft it around its nostrils. It will quickly let go of its own accord, without trying to bite.

Coiling and biting is almost invariably a feeding response. So the question is what have you handled recently that might smell like snake tucker? If the answer is zilch, then it may fancy the smell of you as a meal. This can be easily overcome in the future by washing your hand with perfumed soap before handling the snake.

EDIT
I have just realised that I have written a reply to a call for (immediate) help that was posted last year. I am not going to check who opened this old thread but please don't do so in future where there is clearly no point to doing so.


----------

